# New Foster...



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Whaddya mean "to come"? Goodness... don't you know we all require photos and info immediately!? Oh well. Just kidding. But good for you to take another in so soon after doing all that you did for Trudy and her babes. Look forward to hearing about the new one...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha, I don't know much except she is the product of a very nasty divorce and I am going to pick her up late tonight 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, you are amazing!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, no photos yet. The woman said she saw the parents and they were golden retrievers but I am certain that this pup is NOT purebred. She is sweet but pulls so hard on a leash that it's near painful. The woman also said she loves her crate and goes right in but that was not the case with me tonight. She seems to be unsure around dogs but friendly. Tomorrow I will get more details. She is called Chloe right now and knows her name.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

To change her name or not to change her name... that is the question. I don't like the name Chloe but it does fit her. She hasn't been abused or neglected (although she was outside a lot of the time) so there aren't bad associations with her name. She knows it well enough. I'm thinking of trying to find something else that ends in that -ee- sound... what do yall think? Maybe something having to do with the super bowl, since today is super bowl sunday? Jersey? Or something random. Haley, Tawny, Brandy, Whiskey... I am so bad with names....

Here is a video of her. Remy can be dog selective so I always introduce with a muzzle and off of the property. They had a good introduction so I let him meet her in the yard with a muzzle. They started playing and his body language was awesome so I took it off -- and they are new best friends. He likes plenty of dogs but there is a very very small handful that he will actually wrestle and play with. He seems to just love her!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They do like each other! Regarding changing the name, perhaps wait and let her forever people decide... That way she won't go through two changes. But if you want to change it. Zoe would be nice.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Outwest, that's a good idea. I might just wait and stick it out with Chloe! Chloe is a nice name -- just one of those things where I knew someone named Chloe and they ruined the name for me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Chole's beautiful, great to see her and Remy having so much fun together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chloe*

I think Chloe is a beautiful name and love the video-she's a beauty!

Chloe always reminds me of the perfume!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

God bless ya for taking her in. Like I've heard people say "Rescuing one dog won't change the world, but for that one dog the world has forever been changed."

Looks like Remy has a fun playmate there. Kudos!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, looks like she might have a home! My neighbors want her. They do some contract type jobs and want a dog that can accompany them and hang out. She is perfect for that and would love to always be with her people. They met her two days ago and couldn't stop talking about how awesome she is. 

Their fence is kind of messed up and although they will have her inside, I told them that they can adopt her only if they fix their fence. They started working on it today 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

Thats wonderful news!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It's really neat you'll get to watch Trudy's life unfold so nearby.

Good things happen to good people


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome news!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

That's great news and shows they are enthusiastic to have her. And maybe Remy can have play dates with her. It was wonderful how well that got along.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

You are so right to make sure they fix their fence, before they adopt sweet Trudy.
How close do they live to you? Will you get to see Trudy a lot?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

This isn't Trudy getting adopted, it's Chloe  the little golden mix. But Trudy does have a possible home, too! Just found out this morning!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

They are my immediate neighbors... We share a fence. The side we share is perfect, but their back fence leans a bit and they need to fix their gate. Once they get that done, she is theirs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

So excited to hear about both homes!! You are such a wonderful person! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

this is so awesome! And hey... no puppies this time around  Your golden will get to still play with her a bunch too since she is a neighbor so WIN WIN! 

bless you for all the work you do!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Well, looks like she might have a home! My neighbors want her. They do some contract type jobs and want a dog that can accompany them and hang out. She is perfect for that and would love to always be with her people. They met her two days ago and couldn't stop talking about how awesome she is.
> 
> Their fence is kind of messed up and although they will have her inside, I told them that they can adopt her only if they fix their fence. They started working on it today
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's great! I hope they will allow you to continue to work with her on her dog aggression, too. It will be fun for you to be able to see her next door and watch how she does. I just love it when things fall into place like this for homeless animals!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just had to post again so I could let loose with a "YAHOOOOOOO!!!!"


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

The pup will do well with them. They made good strides on their fence today but didn't finish. Excited for them to take chloe home! Trudy has a potential new foster, too! That means Athena will be my only boarding dog. She is a handful with her aggression so it'll be good to focus all on her 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Bad news. They fixed their fence and they were doing so well with Chloe, I was loving that she could still come over for playtimes, etc.

Tonight I was cleaning out my new car and was looking down, when I heard a loud thud. Thought someone had hit a car.

I jumped up and saw that Chloe had been hit by a car. The car didn't stop. 

I got my neighbor who had no clue that she had slipped out the front door. We stayed with Chloe but she passed very quickly.

RIP, Chloe. I am grieving. She was too young.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh dear lord, I am so sorry and so sad to read this. So so sorry. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

That is so sad


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this, such a tragic loss. 

Godspeed sweet Chloe


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry Ashley, we get attached so quickly. RIP sweet girl, gone way too soon..


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw .... how incredibly sad. The only solace you can find is that you were there for her through her time of need and with her at the end. She knew she was loved.

I'm so so sorry ...


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

That is so awful! I'm so sorry for your loss and I feel so bad for your poor neighbors. They built the pup a fence and everything! I can't even imagine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry  Poor Chloe...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for your kind messages. She didn't deserve to die so young. I was right there... If I had known she was outside I could have prevented it. She was scared but we comforted her as she passed and she went peacefully. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (Jul 8, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> Thanks for your kind messages. She didn't deserve to die so young. I was right there... If I had known she was outside I could have prevented it. She was scared but we comforted her as she passed and she went peacefully.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's definitely NOT your fault. You did all you could. Accidents happen. Don't beat your self up about it. Lots of hugs to you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ashley I am so sorry....


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry...poor Chloe. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

The only person at fault for anything is the driver who just kept driving. 

I'm so sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

